
Show HN: Weekly Talks from Profitable SaaS Founders - krm01
https://www.opsimath.co/?saas
======
krm01
After the initial release, I pivotted (based on popular feedback) to SaaS
focused talks - instead of more general talks about startups. Feel free to
suggest talks/interviews that I can add to the playlist.

------
throw03172019
Shouldn’t the UI show us who is speaking and which company it is about?

------
kevinyun
Awesome! Is it difficult to get on Spotify as a podcast? Would love to
subscribe on there.

------
adnanazadsg
Are these original content or are you collecting interviews from other
sources?

